# ماكينة الطحن الناعم لمكونات اعلاف الكائنات البحرية



## دالتكس الجوهري 2014 (16 أبريل 2014)

ماكينة الطحن الناعم لمكونات اعلاف الكائنات البحرية



ماكينة رأسيه مصممه لاعلاف الكائنات البحريه
--التغذية متغيرة السرعة تضمن تغذية منتظمة متوافقة مع الحمل الكهربي للموتور مما يطيل عمر الموتور كما ان الماكينة مزودة بفاصل للحجارة والحدية من الخامات مما يعني عمر اطول للماكينة 
- الاجزاء الداخليه الدوارة للماكينة مصنعه بدقة عالية تضمن اداء سلس وثبات لجسم الماكينة
باب الصيانة يسمح بمتابعة الاجزاء الداخلية الدوارة للماكينة ومتابعة تاكلها
- نظام التبريد المائي يطيل في عمر كراسي التحميل ويضمن درجة حرارة منخفضة داخل الماكينة 
-نظام رافعة التروس مناسب اكثر لفحص الكامينة
-ان حصول علي نعومه مناسبه للعلف ما بين 60-200 ميكرون ومعدل انسياب اعلي من 99% من خلال الغربال والحصول علي انتاجية اعلي ب 15% كل هذا ذات مزايا اقتصادية عالية يعني ان الماكينة تجلب انتاجية وربح
الجوهرى للتنمية الصناعية

يمكنكم التعرف على التفاصيل الفنية للمعدات عن طريق الاتصال بنا على الارقام التاليه

002-01001160396
002-01272227795
او زيارة موقعنا الاليكتروني التالي :
www.elgohary-eg.com
او التواصل معنا عبر البريد الاليكتروني التالي :
[email protected]
وتفضلو بزيارة قيوتيوب: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCB....youtube.com/channel/UCTPMURs0uNJ8Gn3qBWnUH5Q

او زيارة مدونتنا
http://elgohary-eg.blogspot.com

او تشريفنا بزيارتكم الكريمه علي العنوان التالي:
كفرالشيخ - ابراج المحاربين أمام بنك اسكندرية


----------

